# [emerge]udev bloqueos B {SOLUCIONADO}

## upszot

hola gente

  estoy tratando de actualizar el udev que ya me quedo viejito y me estoy encontrando con un bloqueo que no he sabido solventar... alguien me podra tirar un cable? desde ya muchas gracias a todos...

 *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # emerge -uDp --newuse sys-fs/udev                                                                        
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

  algo de info por si ayuda... *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> M1530 upszot # cat /etc/portage/package.keywords |grep device-mapper
> 
> M1530 upszot # cat /etc/portage/package.keywords |grep cryptsetup
> ...

 

no logro entender bien el motivo del bloqueo ya que del paquete "device-maped" se encuentra instalada una version superior a la que requiere "cryptsetup"  y lo de udev se cumple todo...(al menos eso creo... si es que estoy entendiendo lo q me dice..)

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Pues el mensaje dice:

 *Quote:*   

> * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be
> 
> * installed at the same time on the same system.
> 
> 

 

Trata de instalar los paquetes uno a uno.

En caso de no resultar preguntate si necesitas sys-fs/device-mapper...

----------

## Dj_Dexter

device-mapper ya no se necesita para udev

a ver si esto te salva del bloqueo:

```
#emerge -C device-mapper
```

si te advierte que puede ser riezgoso el eliminarlo, sin miedo dejas que lo elimine

luego haz el update de udev sin miedo:

```
#emerge -uav1 udev
```

 *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # emerge -uDp --newuse sys-fs/udev 

 

se puede hacer asi:

```
#emerge -uDNpv sys-fs/udev
```

ya udev ya no usa al device-mapper asi que sin miedo eliminas al device-mapper:

luego de updatear udev:

reconstruir al /dev sin reiniciar una vez que se actualiza udev  :Very Happy: 

```
#udevadm trigger 
```

Espero que le sirva

Saludos!!!

----------

## upszot

Gracias dexter... hice lo que me dijiste y quedo solucionado sin problema...

 *DJ_DEXTER wrote:*   

> device-mapper ya no se necesita para udev
> 
> ```
> #emerge -C device-mapper
> ```
> ...

 

con respecto a lo de "udevadm trigger"

 lo ejecute, pero no hizo nada y al ver el man de udevadm veo que hay que espesificarle el dispositivo... asique termine optando por reiniciar ya que no tengo muy claro el tema de udev todavia...

saludos

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Si hace algo jeje ese comando es solo para recargar el /dev si udev fue actualizado   :Very Happy: 

o lo otro reiniciar el pc y se reconstruye el /dev de nuevo jeje

que bueno que se le haya solucionado el problema, ya sabe el device-mapper en el udev-146 ya no es necesario

Saludos!!!

----------

## nachopro

gracias, yo también andaba con este tema  :Very Happy: 

----------

